# yurbuddychris' HO Scale collection



## yurbuddychris (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey everybody! So, I'm hoping to start on my layout within the next few weeks, but I'm getting ready to move and don't really see any reason to complicate the move any more than it already is. It's been many years since I've had my HO scale out, so I went through them the other day and thought I'd share them with you! Several of them are in less-than-perfect shape (as you can see from the pictures), but hopefully I can get them fixed and running shortly. Enjoy!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What happened to the rest of the Pennsylvanian engine?

You got the itch?

Start a little work on whatever you say is wrong, doesn't look like too much from what I can see from the pictures.

Do you have any houses, you can put them together. It won't take much to move them.

Or you can also buy stuff you need. That always makes me happy.
Except the spending money part.


----------



## yurbuddychris (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey big ed,

Yeah, that Pennsylvania diesel is just a frame apparently. I'd really like to get it working, but don't know too much about that. I'm looking into it for sure.

I'll be buying the stuff I need shortly, but I have most everything I need to at least build a simple layout. I just need the space. And like you said, the spending money part can be tricky!


----------

